# Desert Ironwood pen blanks and knife scale blocks



## shadetree (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Is there any interest out there in Desert Ironwood (the real thing OLNEYA TESOTA) for pen blanks or knife scales?

I sell Ironwood pen blanks for $4 each (Burl is $6 and sapwood burl mix is $8), these blanks are 3/4" square and 5 1/4" long, I can make them in jumbos for the bigger pens (7/8") and they are 50 cents more each.

My knife blocks are 3/4" thick and 1 1/2" wide and 5" long and they are $15 ( burl is $25 and sapwood mix is $30)same size and I can make them bigger.

If anyone has an interest in Desert Ironwood please PM me, I can put 20 3/4" blanks in a small flat rate box and shipping is $5.95 anywhere in the US with delivery confirmation. I live in Arizona.

Or you can email me at [email protected] or call me at 602-339-1273


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great price.


----------



## triw (Jan 30, 2012)

I would be interested in pen blanks and possibly knife handle scales.


----------



## shadetree (Feb 11, 2010)

I have some in my Ebay store under seller name 60joseph2005 and if you don't find anything you like there, please email me and I can send you pictures of several knife blocks and about 40 pen blanks I have here on the shelf.

Thanks

Joe


----------

